# Draw Bar Tractor Implements for Sale



## brownth2 (Dec 27, 2013)

I just purchased some old iron from a friend, and in the bargain I got some implements I already have. These are a perfect size for someone working 1-5 acres. Made for a Farmall Cub, but could work on just about any older tractor with a drawbar. 

193 Moldboard Plow w/colter, and lift handle
193 Moldboard Plow with lift handle w/o colter
Grader and Leveling blade
Homemade grader blade
Woods 42" Belly mower

I have yet to take most of these out of the bed of my truck, but if there's any interest I can send pictures (or post if I can figure out how).


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

Would you send a picture of the belly mower?


----------



## brownth2 (Dec 27, 2013)

Here're the picture of the main ones ( mower included) let me know if you want other shots. FYI - When I unloaded this stuff the other day, I realized that I don't have the idler pulleys that mount over the drawbar for the mower.


----------



## brownth2 (Dec 27, 2013)

It's a long shot but if anyone has a running Cub engine, I'm willing to barter implements or perhaps other parts for an engine or maybe even just good block.


----------

